
Google Assistant Controlled Electric Bike - pbelon
https://techcrunch.com/2017/12/29/a-cyclist-is-using-a-google-assistant-controlled-electric-bike-wheel-to-ride-cross-country-to-ces/
======
dh-g
Yea, pretty cool but bicycles are already amazing at getting people around.

Attaching a heavy battery / motor make the bike heavier and harder to ride
unless its engaged and further convinces people that their own power is
insufficient.

(also the promo video was mostly my commute and is a lovely ride without a
motor).

